# Just a general whinge



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

This is mainly for the female variety!  

Am sat here pondering as you do on a Saturday and just need to have a general whinge. :? 

1. Other half has man flu - nuf sed 8O 8O 

Its moved into spare room, its continually dosing up on stuff, blamed on allergy to dogs/hay/grass/life. Its a bluddy cold gerrover it! (was named nursenotnaylor years ago - wonder why!) 8O 

2. I have small mountain of ironing to tackle - renamed Mount Iron. I will probably do most of over next few days but its now 5'6" high - and of course its my ironing. Nobody else in this house wears clothes. 8O 

3. My dogs - they are mine cos I wanted them so I have to do everything for them even though they live with all of us. :lol: 

4. Am in middle of changing jobs - I hate filling in application forms, hate interviews and hate first days but inevitably its gonna have to happen.

5. I am generally bored even though its the weekend we can't go out tonight because of see 1. above. I may go out with a girlfriend but would rather go out with my man friend please see 1. above. :roll: 

6. Wish someone would post that letter on CC Page 46 cos I haven't got the mag.

7. Its quite warm today but its continually spitting with rain and looks thoroughly gloomy out there. If was cracking the flags am sure would feel better.  

8. Planning this here trip to France now doing head in cos am sick of thinking about what ifs and what nots am sure if disaster should happen there are hotels in France. :roll: 

9. I need a bike - have you seen the choice of bikes? I just want a bike that weighs less than 15kg is suitable for small effalump and its not like riding a twig! Am not partial to colour but lilac would be nice and wheels that don't look squashed flat when my large rump is upon it. Oh and don't want to pay vast amounts equivalent to third world debt. 8O 

Do you think I should take some Kalms? Am feeling much better already. :lol: 

Thank you for reading this drivel but sometimes a gal has gotta do what a gal has gotta do!

Greenie

PS Any response would be appreciated except from Hilldweller cos if he posts any more happy stuff I might just have to kill him first before I smash my own head in with a spade.


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

I thought you ladies loved ironing :lol:


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

8O Man flu my @rse! are all men the same when it comes to letting the other half worry? :x 
Cheer up chuck!
Regards,Leaky's slave,nurse,maid,etc etc :roll:


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

arvy said:


> I thought you ladies loved ironing :lol:


OOOH! that hurt.... 8O


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

arvy said:


> I thought you ladies loved ironing :lol:


 :evil: :evil: :lol:

So just a normal day for a woman Greenie :roll: I find if I split the ironing mountain and put the bits in different rooms it doesn't seem so bad. Especially if you can avoid going into those rooms. :lol:

Viv


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If you did the ironing daily it would not mount up :wink: 

I'll get me hard hat and nip off to the air raid shelter  

Geoff


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks chaps making me feel better already.

Viv am liking your style - every room can then look a tip which it does anyway so no difference!

Mwah

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*It*

Oh I love the way you refer to "IT".

If you being your ironing here, I don't mind ironing at all. I could do it standing outside in the sunshine, whilst you clean the motorhome roof.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just get a little consolation in the fact that it's wet, windy and 16C in Cape Town today


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> If you did the ironing daily it would not mount up :wink:
> 
> I'll get me hard hat and nip off to the air raid shelter
> 
> Geoff


that was brave......foolhardy, but nevertheless, brave.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ironing ? Don't do it !

Kalms ? Have a drink

Scan of letter on way as a PM. 

G


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

bandaid said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > If you did the ironing daily it would not mount up :wink:
> ...


Don't worry, we'll bide our time.... but we'll get him for that! :lol:

Viv


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly for the pm - he having general whinge as well then! must have caught it from him.

Ooo there is light at end of tunnel IT and trainee ITS are bogging off shopping for boy things - oooo its just me and the dogs - we may be having a party!

Its a bit early for a drink - 0h sod it bacardi just fell into my coke! (you should have seen typo I just did!)

Trouble is if I "sod the ironing" some poor b*gger has to do it another day oh that be me then!  8O 

Greenie


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> If you did the ironing daily it would not mount up :wink:
> 
> I'll get me hard hat and nip off to the air raid shelter
> 
> Geoff


Yep: I have to concur. Actually, Ironing is good exercise if you want to lose a bit of rump ..... personally, I don't mind creased clothes; there are enough flat things in the world as it is ....... tyres for instance and em ....... well; tyres anyway ..... I do offer to do some ironing sometimes but I am always refused: it may be to do with when 'she' watched me ironing a handkerchief a few years ago and became really bored after about twenty minutes or so: well, a job worth doing is worth doing well, that's what I say ...... I fry mushrooms for twenty minutes too ...... twenty minutes is a nice period of time I think ..... well. I must go and have another rest; I hope your man is feeling better: he'd probably like a nice slice of hot buttered toast and a cup of tea: go on, you know you'll enjoy his thanks ......... anyway be happy, don't worry .....

Harvey


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I do not do ironing, I do washing with style!!!!

As for the rest, here is my counter whinge!!

1. Love god on back shift therefore sleeping cos of being up half the night is excuse of the day!!

2. See above, snigger!

3. Dogs mine needs a bath, despite all 3 of em being in during day for last 3 days whilst I am at work, it is my job!! Why cos a. they don't know which shampoo (despite me putting big huuuuuge label on it saying DOG shampoo) b. smell of dog only apparently bothers me, they can live with it 8O 

4. Job. The hell that is pathology. I shall say no more.

5. I feel your pain!!

6. Wow psycho again, was thinking same thing!!!

7. Woohoo sunny here..............................................................ish  

8. DO NOT EVEN MENTION VANS, HOLIDAYS OR ANYTHING TO DO WIF EM!

9. See 8 above!!!

Am thinking possibly taking up drinking but mebbes a few Kalms might work first. Am also thinking of going to ye olde bakers shoppe for enuff cakes of the cream variety to help one over this day. Pity you wasn't closer we could have commiserated together!!! Over KFC and cakes. 

Over and out, closet whinger no 2.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am adding St Aubyns and Harvey to "hitting with spade list" Bandaid you close to it just for agreeing pah men pah - buttered toast? I don't think so IT's not disabled!!!!!

IT has just asked if I love IT- today is debatable, tomorrow is another day and yesterday - just don't go there! 

Cape Town - never been - just like SA flag! Tis on my wish list though when doing gap year. 

Greenie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well Greenie, I am not surprised at your mountain of ironing.

I have heard of you women who have ironing fetish, the sort who iron everything, including

bras, knickers, socks, dusters, dishcloths, towels, ironing board covers.....!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol, many,many moons ago, when I were employed I took a couple or three of my baby Paramedics to see a Post Mortem. ( I cant abide the autopsy word.) 

anyway, they trooped into the Mortuary, and stood next to the appropriate table, and bless 'em, they really did well, stayed upright, and only one of them vomited.

Anyway, the Pathologist then did, as usual, hand over to the technician to do the sewing up.


He said, to the babies, 

" I used to be a tailor, and I just cant get out of some of the habits, f'instance, I like nice neat stitches." So with that, he starts the sewing process.

After a couple of minutes, he cussed mildly, and told them the thread had come out of the eye of the needle, promptly brings the thread up, licks the end, and threads it into the needle.

1 threw up, and 1 fainted.

Such a shame, they didnt know that Sam, the tech, did this everytime, the thread is glued to the needle, he had another bit of thread already in his hand, and the thread end he licked hadnt gone through the corpse he was sewing.


I was desperaely trying not to laff, as I tried even harder to be sympathetic.

Pathology breeds wierd humour.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Pathology breeds wierd humour.


Are you trying to say I am weird :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would say very slightly mad, possibly mildly deranged, mebbes a teeny bit out of touch with reality but weird................I think not!!     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, I believe you.




Not that brave to disagree. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well on the whole am feeling whole lot better have done 10 inches of ironing - ITS have gone shopping - dogs are going for longish walk soonish when ITS get back.

and Sun is shining woo hooo 


oh they back!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> This is mainly for the female variety!


Well!
It is no wonder us MEN do not feel sympathetic towards you with comments like that.
You always say we never join in, or we always leave everything to you females. Is it any wonder? 
Ya are just never satisfied, if you had been a wife 40ish yrs ago you would be scrubbing the steps and using a mangle.

So, Just get the chores done and keep quiet about it. Oh! you also need to arange a Day and Night NURSE for your other half :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now when was we meeting next? Will make sure I have the tin hat on :wink: :wink:

Steve

Sitting at home looking at the pile of Ironing and thinking ..........Mmmmmm
Why did Jan not do the Ironing last night? After all what else did she do all day, except go to work?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sandj? - list you on it!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Her who should obey*

Well!
It is no wonder us MEN do not feel sympathetic towards you with comments like that.
You always say we never join in, or we always leave everything to you females. Is it any wonder? 
Ya are just never satisfied, if you had been a wife 40ish yrs ago you would be scrubbing the steps and using a mangle.

So, Just get the chores done and keep quiet about it. Oh! you also need to arange a Day and Night NURSE for your other half :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now when was we meeting next? Will make sure I have the tin hat on :wink: :wink: 
Steve
Sitting at home looking at the pile of Ironing and thinking ..........Mmmmmm
Why did Jan not do the Ironing last night? After all what else did she do all day, except go to work?[/quote] 8O 8O

Cruisin :x

:lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Sandj? - list you on it!


Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You spelt me bloody Username right for once :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and I forgot some emoticons from the last reply

{offtopic} :xcensoredx: :violent1: ottytrain2: :laughing3:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Oh! Greenie my heart goes out to you. On thursday I took other half to pub for a birthday drink.. other half got tipsy and went to bed when we got home and left me to cook dinner with ingredients in fridge and a scribbled take on a recipe. :?  8O 

Well today I am a new man and realise just how often it was the other way round! Just waiting for the day she stops sleeping with a big pair of scissors under her pillow    
A reformed Rapidorob, doth of cap,touch of forelock and crossed fingers no scissors!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Steve :sign3: you gorgeous hunk of loveliness - be scared at Southport be very scared!

Ha! am so chuffed with this forum have had a great laff, have nearly got a bike sorted am so happy I could ..... do the ironing!

Just to think I used to have an ickle business doing housework which started to take off but I didn't have the time to put into it - now am thinking there must be a market along side Molly Maid for all lazy b*gger men around!

Oh just added done bit of gardening to my oh so productive Saturday ooh and IT has come home with M&S chinese - thank you god!

So life aint that bad after all! :lol: :lol: :wav: 

Greenie


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Things could be worse,you could be married to the author of the letter on page 46!!! 8O


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Found this,

_*Housework is what a woman does that nobody notices unless she has`nt done it. (Evan Esar)*_

Alan.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am liking you Alan! :reindeer: 

Am also liking these emoticons that Snadj pointed me in direction of!

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Am also liking these emoticons that *Snadj *pointed me in direction of!
> 
> Greenie


*Snadj *- I like it. :lol: :lol:

Sounds a bit like a Russian tax collector . . . Snadj Yerandoff! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its not all one way.

When we go out we share the driving. 

I drive there, buy the wife a meal and a bottle of water, I just have a couple of pints and a few wee drams, and then the wife drives home. 

Whats wrong with that? 

Its called a sharing, caring relationship 8) 8)   

regards

Geoff :wink: :wink:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you want something doing properly do it yourself.

There's only me (oh and Ben the Dog) so I have to do everything including emptying the Black Water Tank :shocked!:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I thought about starting a thread.................................

*Why are the female sex so lazy?*

I then thought! Nah....the females are so busy nagging they would not have time to read it :wink:

Females are known to be the weaker sex, is that correct?

Well if the above statement is correct then why..........

Do ALL females say they do all the work? If they did then surely it would be them with the big muscles?

8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Duck and cover....


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ruddy heck Steve its a good job your leaving the country soon :wink: 

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> I thought about starting a thread.................................
> *Why are the female sex so lazy?*
> I then thought! Nah....the females are so busy nagging they would not have time to read it :wink:
> :


Anybody know how to contact his OH ?

This is worth at least 2 broken legs.

G


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeh leave snadj run like the wind!


Oooh you having right girly strop! is one in need of a vacation perhaps?

Show us your muscles then we can compare! 8O 

Greenie

PS Carol - contenders ready?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Ruddy heck Steve its a good job your leaving the country soon :wink:
> 
> Bob


When Jan sees it we may not be going Bob :wink:



> Anybody know how to contact his OH ?


I am always being told I talk through my Ar**, so it is no use trying to talk to my head :lol: :lol:



> PS Carol - contenders ready?


The cazzanach must be off line.

I thought I would get more of a fight from you Greenie, I suppose I will have to wait for hcanazzac, the backward one.

My, the things we do when one is bored :roll:

Time to do some exercise soon, will have to get up to turn Tv over. The remote is on the other side of the room and Jan is out 8O

Must make note to remind Jan later,.........before you go to work next time. Make sure the remote is in the correct place and not on the other side of the room :wink:

See ya for now


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

*I'm selling a nice lilac bike!!!*

Its a ladies touring bike according to the husband. 2 new wheels, nice big (round) wheels, a spongey, generous saddle AND a nice basket on the front for all your cakes.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh pic kayg please? how much and where ya live? have had offer from Zeb am considering lovely looking specimen.

See it was worth having a whinge!

Greenie


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I live near Lake Vyrnwy, Powys. Its not far from Russell (Rapide561) in Oswestry. The bike is £60. On closer inspection its more blue, fading to lilac then white but if thats okay its a Raleigh Pioneer Classic. Its got pedals and gears and everything! Sadly my daughter snaffled the "batman" bell for her bike. 
I imagine we're too far away for you but if not I'll get my camera out...!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Well on the whole am feeling whole lot better have done 10 inches of ironing - ITS have gone shopping - dogs are going for longish walk soonish when ITS get back.
> 
> and Sun is shining woo hooo
> 
> oh they back!


You should be feeling better, you had your first bacardi and hour and a half before writing this post!! :lol:

Just wanted to check that you are still standing and didn't scoff ALL the chinese on a drink fuelled mad binge 8O

p.s I don't own an iron - solves the ironing issue totally ! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> have had offer from Zeb am considering lovely looking specimen.
> Greenie


Strewth Greenie - not so loud. Mrs Zeb's not far away. 8O 8O 8O 8O

Oh - you mean the bike. What a let down.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh ya saucy boot! and Mandy thinks Cazza and I are forum tramps! shield my eyes!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh ya saucy boot! and Mandy thinks Cazza and I are forum tramps! shield my eyes!


I was gonna say summit, but I think i've said enough on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

kayg said:


> its a Raleigh Pioneer Classic.


Wasn't that a Speshul Addition by pre Swift Autocruise back in about 2003?

If I remember correctly it had a stick on windscreen banner saying 'Don't forget the Armarda'.

Andy


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

No idea but I bet it didn't have a "batman" bell!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> > ooh ya saucy boot! and Mandy thinks Cazza and I are forum tramps! shield my eyes!
> ...


You is in deep diddly doo doo snadj, stevie :baaaby: Am gonna get yerr your card is marked!! Glesga kiss is on the cards deffo :microwave: You is duly warned me n greeni formidable team.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Now then! Mrs SDA here - don't normally trespass into this motor'ome forum thingy but this looked like a speshal occashun!!!

1. I got woman flu - same as man flu except women keep going regardless.....! Started wiv mine on Monday - done a full week's work, attended one evening meeting, taken two evening choir rehearsals and conducted one concert plus croaked two solos. Tell 'im to get orf 'is backside Greenie .....!

2. Ironing - anyfing u can do I can do better - I bet my pile of ironing is bigger than yours! Also - if you insist on using your dogs to iron wiv, it just makes their legs shorter and your pile of ironing will never go down.

3. Not changing jobs but my job is in middle of changing - haven't had a job description for three years, just made it up as I went along so how can it possibly change now?

4 - No time to be bored here - just groom a dog ......!

5 - Saturday spent coughing whilst travelling in van to go see anuvver van which we can't 'ave and falling from a great height out of bed - all in the middle of the day. Reminds me of when my Dad used to tell my Mum to put 'er glad rags on cos 'e was taking 'er out for a nice little trip - they always used to end up at a garden centre! In this case, I am taken out to a big motor'ome shop in the 'ope I can be persuaded to let 'im 'ave more pocket money to spend on a bigger van. Short memory - it never worked with the kids, why shoud it work now .....?

No time to be bored - got to keep yer wits about yer wiv these men about!

PS - am allergic to coke but a G & T would be good Greenie - will be round in a minute!

Mrs SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have now done half bottle of bacardi think I may stop. nfire: 

Oooh Mrs SDA well done girly for determination under severe pressure. 

This afternoon the Khyam Dome was put out to dry from last weekend and one of its legs is severely damaged ie. broken in half - we have used it twice that some going in my books - gormless IT must have done it last weekend in severe weather conditions so IT says!

So now that can go on my list as well as have now job of searching t'internet for replacement which, at this moment in time, might as well be in outer mongolia!

On the bike front am severely tempted by one model due to salesman but batman bell is very tempting along with lilac colour. Am quite fancying a small wheeled folding jobby as well its the choices that are killing me. :rightfighter3: 

Think I may have to lay down now in dark room just to stop the feeling of euphoria known as bacardi, 6 Kalms and bar of dairy milk am high as a kite.

Have also checked into the Priory on Monday after ODing on this bluddy forum am sick of it its got my attention all day and night I get nothing done! :greenjumpers: 

Greenie :lurk:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> You is in deep diddly doo doo snadj, stevie :baaaby: Am gonna get yerr your card is marked!! Glesga kiss is on the cards deffo :microwave: You is duly warned me n greeni formidable team.


:-({|= :crazy: :withstupid: :la: :blah5: :ffxi6: :violent1:

I is shakin at the knees ya cazzanach


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Am quite fancying a small wheeled folding jobby as well its the choices that are killing me. :rightfighter3:
> Greenie :lurk:


The small wheels drop into every little rut and pothole, and even with substantial padding in the nether regions, they are very uncomfortable to ride. 8O 8O  

Have you not read that army officer's book about them?

Folding bikes, by Major Bumsore


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

SandJ said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > You is in deep diddly doo doo snadj, stevie :baaaby: Am gonna get yerr your card is marked!! Glesga kiss is on the cards deffo :microwave: You is duly warned me n greeni formidable team.
> ...


You should be ya sassenach!!






































PS My smileys better than your smileys na na nanana


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> PS My smileys better than your smileys na na nanana


Oh yeah!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Zebby hunny yours is an AUstralian one so it dunt count!! So I am still winning, snigger!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Right STOP this is my post and you two not playing nice fairies!

Behave or you on spade list!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And a few more, just for Carol and Greenie. :lol: :lol: :lol:








. . . . . .







. . . . . .







. . . . . .
















. . . . . .







. . . . . .







. . . . . .


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Right STOP this is my post and you two not playing nice fairies!
> 
> Behave or you on spade list!


Jeez, no need ter get all stroppy like am behaving!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> 1. Other half has man flu - nuf sed


Moan, moan, moan, women need to know just how serious man flu is  Take a look >>>Man Flu Click Here<<<

MHS...Rob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why do I keep getting flashback visions of the Krankies?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Why do I keep getting flashback visions of the Krankies?


Dunno but am thinking you better get to Doctor quick like!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> 9. I need a bike - have you seen the choice of bikes? I just want a bike that weighs less than 15kg is suitable for small effalump and its not like riding a twig! Am not partial to colour but lilac would be nice and wheels that don't look squashed flat when my large rump is upon it. Oh and don't want to pay vast amounts equivalent to third world debt.


I could sell you a nice 2 month old pedal assisted (takes the hardwork our of pedalling) lightweight bike, lithium batteries and silver in colour :wink: 
See the class ads :wink:

We too are feeling fed up, it looks like motorhoming is on hold for a while, MIL isn't as good as she was..............long story and until we see how things pan out what help she needs etc etc we just feel that we won't be able to go away. So can I join your club as right now we are feeling pretty down


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I keep getting flashbacks of a lottery win - krankies is pure kinky man! Cazza dunt look nothing like Jimmy! Gavin does though!

Oh please don't send me to youtube again it takes me hours to gerrof it!

Right am losing will to live now! 









Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You and us both Greenie.

This is our first Saturday night in for about a month and the TV is dire. Mrs SDA has been on here playing some game with flowers for the past hour or so and has disappeared upstairs for a bath to ease her womanflu.

We never can understand why people fiddle about getting TV in their van with all the cost and messing about it involves when it's all c**p anyway and it's still the same c**p that they don't watch when they're at home. 

SDA (emoticons free zone)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent post, those emotions are brilliant!!

We are fed up too, not been away for 2 weekends now, Country Dancing in town square last weekend, poured down with rain the whole time. 

Dancing again at school fete yesterday, doing someone else's garden today as the lady won it as a prize in a Brownie raffle, (bet she was pleased, 10 brownies trampling all over the place) and dancing exams this afternoon, wish I was 8 again. 

I had an iron mountain for years, my Mother in Law use to come and do it for me when it got too big, then she died so I divorced him but ended up with one who hates me as much as I hate ironing.. 

Solution my washer broke down  had to use launderette, a friend who live by it explained she used it all the time but just for drying, result no ironing. 

I am there every Tuesday morning, a weeks washing with me, dry the lot in less than an hour, fold and put away, and believe me I was one of those that ironed anything made of cloth. Costs me around £5 which I am sure would cost me more in leccy than that to iron them.. Excellent result all around  

Mandy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cazzanach

With the split personality










Stop robbing Greene's post ya know she will only sulk










And ya know what an Elephant does when it gets mad










Just a few more for the rest


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So Mandy what about things like shirts then? I know they say no or minimal ironing but when dried I have standards I blame me mother. I also dust skirting boards and clean the windows inside every month!

Did 10 inches of ironing last night another 10 just done and this aft will try maybe going for 12. If I actually caught up with all the ironing am sure would not have room for stuff in wardrobe - hence there is another tail. I am going to get that feeling shortly where "if in doubt chuck it out" comes on and I am left with 4 items and a worried hubby!

Talking of which IT's not got up yet IT's petting itself in IT's room - think steam roller went past last night cos rafters weren't half shaking.

Also sun is shining the, grass is riz and I know where all the birdies is!

So on the whole the mood is lifted possibly by the sun!

Mucho happier Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> So Mandy what about things like shirts then? I know they say no or minimal ironing but when dried I have standards I blame me mother. I also dust skirting boards and clean the windows inside every month!


PM on the way with our address Greenie.

Just in case you feel like honing your skills, you can practice all you like here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Bog off I want thrilling not killing! And I'm having right deliberations about the bike its driving me nuts! :bounce: uke:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Bog off I want thrilling not killing! And I'm having right deliberations about the bike its driving me nuts! :bounce: uke:


Could fix dusters and an ironing board to the bike if that would keep you happy.

No extra charge! :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sun be shining mightily, had a choccie croissant for brekkie, am following it up with french toast, bacon and maple syrup which I have been dreaming about for days mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm for luncheon! Did Tesco's yesterday online with a little help from £10 off £50 code wot I had. Chinese banquet for dinner so no cooking.

Sod the housework am gonna sit outside wif me book!!!

Not doing any of these!!! 








































Yours in relaxation!!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Lordy!
A girl goes off for one day and chaos ensues. 

Greeni I offered to do your ironing last week didn't I and if i had been around yesterday I would have sorted out your most beloved with my SUPERIOR NURSIE WISDOM!

I think I am going to have to give up this job too if you can't manage one day without me!!

I'm back now for a few days so calm shall be restored and good health shall break out again.

Ca


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

He, He, if you do a Google for "womans mouse" you get this.......... :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Right Mickyc you on spade list as well - this 'ere list is growing by the minute.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Greenie,

Mickyc not deserve spading, him from Mansfield Woodhouse where Mrs SDA and I were lusting after Hymlers yesterday. Him maybe a Hymler trechie in disguise or better yet from the very excellent chippie.

You never know when you might want either :wink: 

Anyway I don't think your spade will stand the strain with all of us lot on the list.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Apparently it was just you with the lusting Mrs SDA was a bit complacent specially after bungee jumping from bedski!

Think she may need working on and obviously she not very well at moment so lots of TLC needed. She may then be in receptive mood to view further hymlers!

BTW had to a look at your intended vanski and its a very tidy specimen whats its payload?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

If mickyc is off the list, so am I, for the same reason. 8) 

Us Woodhus lads stick together :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Apparently it was just you with the lusting Mrs SDA was a bit complacent specially after bungee jumping from bedski!
> 
> Think she may need working on and obviously she not very well at moment so lots of TLC needed. She may then be in receptive mood to view further hymlers!
> 
> BTW had to a look at your intended vanski and its a very tidy specimen whats its payload?


It's the Maxi chassis with 3900kg max weight and as far as I can tell the max payload is 860kg so even if Mrs SDA includes the obligatory vase of flowers we should be OK :roll:

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That would suit us down to the ground as well! oh well maybe later!

Hope you get it its a shame you didn't see it before on this forum!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Why is that all the ladies spend 50% of the time telling us men that they are expert multitaskers and enjoy doing this and the other 50% of the time telling us that they are warn out by overwork.

(I have already ducked down to avoid all the flack)


My pet hate is window cleaning and my wife's pet hates are window cleaning and ironing.

I think if I was on my own I would first sleep in my clothes after washing as I think they look a little better than when they come out of the tumble dryer on full heat.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh had forgotten me whinge - and now its resurrected!

Sleeping in clothes pah what next nasal hair and snoring? Standards man where are your standards!

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Oldun is either p***ed or has an urgent death wish 8O 

I cleaned most of our windows yesterday (with crumpled newspaper is best),
however french doors with glass down to floor level and two bearded collies don't mix. The nose prints are back already :evil: 

SDA


----------

